
Heart rate can show signs of the flu/fever - johnsonhsieh
https://blog.cardiogr.am/9b021feb0c98
======
johnsonhsieh
Cardiogram cofounder here. I had a fever back in January and my sleeping heart
rate spiked during those nights. It was interesting to see such a big change,
so we decided to build a new Sleep BPM feature & annotation tools around it.
Hopefully this helps users out there become more aware of how your body
responds to the flu or other illnesses like covid-19, and how your heart rate
responds to flu-like symptoms. One important note though - these features are
not intended for diagnostics! Would love to hear if the feature is helpful -
ask me anything!

~~~
bubblehed
I often use my sleeping heart rate to know when I am becoming ill. I had the
flu about a month ago, and saw a spike of 9bpm at the peak of the fever. At
least for me, this metric is a really good indicator of health.

